# Berkyn Manor - May 2018



## Brewtal (Jul 25, 2018)

A place that needs no introduction.

We all know someone, or know someone who knows someone who has had grief here. The owner is a prick. That's why nobody sits next to him in church.

This is a place I have wanted to see for years. Knowing the risks was not enough to put me off after a sleepless night at the end of a horrible week, so early one morning I set off and arrived at first light. I had some access info from some Youtubers that JSP77 and I met at Thames Valley University one morning, and that was a no-go. Determined to get past the razor wire and palisade I did something that you'd have to see to believe. Tight squeeze doesn't even come close.

Anyway this place has been done to death so if you don't know the history then google it.

My one crap external I got before I legged it after nearly getting caught leaving.




Straight to the main attraction! 














































The stairs were a lot of fun!






















































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gromr (Jul 25, 2018)

This is one i'm pretty jelly about! Looks amazing! Although those stairs look haphazard at best.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 25, 2018)

Absolutely superlative. Epic place and you make it look fantastic. Incredible set of pictures. Why the owner would let this happen to a place, god only knows.


----------



## zombizza (Jul 25, 2018)

Best set of pics Ive seen come out of here for years.
I really screwed up my photography when I visited here. Im tempted to go back


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes as covered as it is its still an epic looking place! Your pics are excellent & well done for not getting caught!


----------



## EdCrane (Jul 26, 2018)

Love the twisted stairs pic.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Jul 26, 2018)

Super shots man, never get tired of seeing this place


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 26, 2018)

Great little detail shots Brewtal.

The TV only has 3 legs now


----------



## smiler (Jul 31, 2018)

Sound job Brewtal, Loved it, Thanks


----------



## missypink (Nov 18, 2018)

Stunning set of pictures and I agree, how can this be left to rot away? Just the sort of place I'd love to explore


----------



## Wrench (Nov 18, 2018)

Sweet pics there
Love the look of this place


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 18, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Why the owner would let this happen to a place, god only knows.



Classic case of 'one man's treasure' is 'just another man's junk'. If you want to leave your treasured items to relatives in your will, make sure that they appreciate and want your esoteric collection. Sadly; vast old libraries rarely contain really valuable jems - as a book collector for over fifty years, I have been asked to catalogue a fair number of collections over the years, prior to auction. In only five cases were the complete collections sold, the rest were picked around and the vast majority of the books left on the shelves to be vandalised - as we so often and sadly see in our explores.


----------



## skankypants (Nov 26, 2018)

Good to see this place again.nice pics


----------



## wolfism (Nov 26, 2018)

Some good shots there, hope it was worth the sleepless night…



Dirus_Strictus said:


> In only five cases were the complete collections sold, the rest were picked around



Standard practice in the book trade I'm afraid, serious book collectors are often catholic in their tastes and have piles of working copies of books that interest them, as well as firsts in fine condition. Dealers will pick through the shelves to select books that will sell, and leave the rest behind. The dealer mentality is very different to the collector mentality…


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 27, 2018)

Great pics, Brewtal.


----------



## silver surfer (Nov 30, 2018)

just utterly bloody awesome explore, thanks


----------

